

 I'm selling BootstrapThemes.com - spking
http://flippa.com/auctions/2893541/site
TL;DR: I have been validating a few ideas over the past 30 days, and one has gotten enough traction for me to really focus on it full time so I need to raise a little cash and reduce distractions.  BootstrapThemes.com has great growth potential and despite being live only a month is getting decent traffic (and 5 sales so far).  Thanks for looking! http://flippa.com/auctions/2893541/site
======
spking
TL;DR: I have been validating a few ideas over the past 30 days, and one has
gotten enough traction for me to really focus on it full time so I need to
raise a little cash and reduce distractions. BootstrapThemes.com has great
growth potential and despite being live only a month is getting decent traffic
(and 5 sales so far). Thanks for looking!
<http://flippa.com/auctions/2893541/site>

